# How Much Prime



## soitsbig (Jul 30, 2005)

I have 1ppm of ammonia in my tap water, how much Prime will it take to bring 5gal of water down to 0ppm? thank you for any help


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Just use the recomended amount of 1 capful for 50gal.
Dont worry about that ammo in your tap water, as long as your tank is cycled your BB will easily take care of that ammo


----------



## soitsbig (Jul 30, 2005)

great, thank you


----------

